

Cheap hosting for Rails app? - tommaxwell

Building my first Rails app, and am coming to a realization that hosting will be a problem. Right now I&#x27;m freelancing full-time and just scraping by, so I don&#x27;t have a ton of money to put into an app that won&#x27;t be generating revenue anytime soon.<p>I set up the app on Heroku, and in a matter of ~1-2 weeks, I managed to get charged $75 for using the MemCachier add-on. I would like to be able to cache all my static assets with memcached.<p>I don&#x27;t expect this app to generate any material traffic for awhile, it&#x27;s still in development. What are the cheapest options out there?
======
AznHisoka
Go look into EngineYard - they have 500 free hours so you can shutdown your
server when you don't expect any users to use your app. Otherwise, go buy
yourself a dirt cheap VPS, or even OVH (their cheapest dedicated server plan
is $40/month). Or.. just host it yourself. Yep, buy a 8 GB RAM PC quad core,
and put in your basement. Sure it will be slow, but since it won't be
generating traffic for awhile, who cares?

Second, why are you even prematurely optimizing by worrying about caching
static assets? Wait until you actually have 100,000 users before doing that.
You might even realize you don't even need it when that happens.

------
ibstudios
[http://myhosting.com/](http://myhosting.com/) will be much cheaper with a
linux vps. I get sub 100ms page loads with a sinatra app and redis hosted on
myhosting.

------
trekky1700
If you're willing to manage everything yourself, DigitalOcean is awesome and
cheap. I don't know about memcached though.

------
palidanx
If you have a vps box, you can easily install memcache and set the size on it
(64 megs, 128 megs, 512 megs etc).

For static assets, are you referring to actual files being served? If that's
the case, you don't have to put that in memcache. I would recommend putting it
on a third party cdn (e.g. amazon s3).

------
DarkStar851
I run a small (dedicated) hosting environment with a few successfully deployed
and running Ruby apps, I could setup a VPS and help with config if you're
interested. Roll-your-own VPS usually works out best.

~~~
DarkStar851
As for caching, I'd suggest nginx proxying against unicorn with a cache store
for static files. This is functionality built into nginx.

------
kissrobber
Sakura VPS 1GB RAM, 2 virtual core, 100GB HDD, about 10$ a month.
[http://vps.sakura.ad.jp/](http://vps.sakura.ad.jp/)

------
chipk
+1 Webfaction - cheap, great docs & service, very solid technically.. really
can't be beat for a simple, public dev/staging server.

------
ioddly
I'd just go with DigitalOcean and serve up the static assets with nginx until
that is no longer tenable (longer than you think).

------
Chetane
Any reason why you're using memchache for your static assets? If not, put your
static assets on S3 instead.

~~~
tommaxwell
No good reason in particular, someone recommended I do it.

~~~
Chetane
If it's only static assets (e.g. images, js, css files) I'd suggest you look
into Asset_Sync gem and AWS S3. S3's free tier will be enough for your needs.

~~~
tommaxwell
Great, thanks. New to all of this so need help along the way.

------
sairamkunala
DigitalOcean is your option. For, static assets suggest you route through
CloudFlare / self hosted ngnix.

------
ddorian43
Webfaction (shared hosting with 512MB dedicated ram)

